

Buy and Sell Facebook Apps - bmaier
http://appmrkt.com/

======
aston
Can we buy a vowel?

------
Harj
this is interesting, though as with any marketplace liquidity is the winning
factor. my gut tells me there won't be enough of that to make this work but
who knows.

